# SparkassenTransZollernalb 2013



## DirkCC (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich will dieses Jahr bei der TransZollernalb mitfahren. Wird mein erstes Etappenrennen.

Ich möchte in einer Pension übernachten, die einigermaßen geschickt für alle Tage liegt zum pendeln und dachte dabei an Hechingen. Eurer Meinung nach sinnvoll oder andere Vorschläge?

Auch wäre ich dankbar für Tipps von Erfahrenen.
- Strecke technisch durchweg machbar oder gibts ein paar technische Schlüsselstellen?
- Ist abends noch was geboten oder verschwindet jeder nach dem Rennen?

Merci schon mal,
Dirk


----------



## LochenFuchs (31. Januar 2013)

Bin natürlich 2013 au wieder dabei 
Musste leider nach einem Unfall 2012 leider ausfallen lassen. Sonst war ich all die Jahre dabei 

Tolles Etappenrennen hast dir da ausgesucht. Technisch gibt es nix was einem Sorgen machen müsste, alles gut fahrbar. Ob abends noch was los ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich gleich um die Ecke wohne und lieber die Füsse daheim hochlege 
Hechingen als zentraler Übernachtungsort ist gar nicht schlecht. Denke Balingen wäre auch ok, da hast halt mehr Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo, kann mich anschließen. Technisch gibt es gar nichts, hauptsächlich Forstautobahn und ein paar Mal Wiese. Vorletztes Jahr gab es einen ganz kurzen Singletrail (einfach zu fahren) und letztes Jahr eine kurze Abfahrt an einem Skihang, wo es nur wegen des Regenwetters etwas rutschig wurde. Einige Streckenabschnitte auf denen Windschattenfahren klare Vorteile bringt.
An der Organisation habe ich insgesamt nichts auszusetzen, bin aber auch nicht der Meckertyp, der das Haar in der Suppe sucht.

Zum Abendprogramm kann ich ebenfalls nichts sagen, da ich auch in der Nähe wohne und täglich heim fahre. Durch den Shuttleservice täglich vom Ziel zum Start auch gut ohne Begleitung machbar.
Ich denke aber, dass abends nicht groß was kollektiv Organisiertes statt findet. Im Ziel kannst Du halt was essen und trinken und noch ein paar Worte wechseln (natürlich auch länger). Danach wird es sich wohl verlaufen. Es sei denn Du entscheidest Dich für´s Camp, dann bist Du abends logischerweise noch mit den anderen Fahrern zusammen. Aber das muss man natürlich wollen. 
Abends mehr geboten ist bei den Etappenrennen, bei denen Pasta-Party und Siegerehrung in irgend welchen Festhallen stattfindet.
Sehr empfehlen kann ich Dir da auch die Trans-Schwarzwald, wenn Dir das Mehr an Etappen und Höhenmetern nichts ausmacht...


----------



## BLAM (3. Februar 2013)

Bin 2011 mitgefahren und werde dieses Jahr vermutlich auch starten. Die Strecke war super einfach zu fahren! Kenne Leute die mit 1.75 Smart Sam starten.

Am dritten Tag gab es 2011 eine Abfahrt (Trail) von der onstmettinger Burg die ein wenig anspruchsvoll war, aber nichts wildes. Letztes Jahr wurde die Abfahrt ausgelassen weil es am Tag zuvor geregnet hatte. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine Unterkunft in Balingen suchen, das ist meiner Meinung nach am einfachsten und zentralsten.


----------



## DirkCC (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo und danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Bin gemeldet und knapp an der Startnummern-Schnapszahl vorbei 
Unterkunft auch schon fix, Teilort von Balingen. 
Schneetraingsrunde heute auch gemacht, aber freu mich schon auf Frühlingswetter wenn wieder eine Lage Klamotten reicht.

Ist es sinnvoll morgens die Briefings zu besuchen wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt oder kann man sich das schenken? 
Verpflegung auf der Strecke wird ja gut sein-eine Flasche reicht, oder? 

Wish you what 
DirkCC


----------



## BLAM (9. Februar 2013)

Es gibt eine Startermappe wo Infos zu den Strecken drin stehen.. Briefing gab es (zumindest 2011) keins. Verpflegung war erstklassig, für die schnelleren wurden Flaschen gereicht an den Verpflegungsstellen. Zwei Flaschen sind aber durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## boulder2002 (13. Februar 2013)

DirkCC schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll morgens die Briefings zu besuchen wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt oder kann man sich das schenken?
> Verpflegung auf der Strecke wird ja gut sein-eine Flasche reicht, oder?
> DirkCC



Briefing kann man sich schenken. Ein Blick auf das Höhenprofil bringt da mehr.

Die Strecken kann man sich von der Website runterladen. Wobei, wenn man mal Albstadt mitgefahren ist, kann man die Strecke mal 2,5 nehmen und hat dann die konditionellen und technischen Ansprüche der Trans-Zollernalb. Für mich war es bei der ersten Ausgabe eben interessant, zu sehen, ob ich meine Leistung 3 Tage in Folge bringen kann.


----------



## crazymondo (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

also das Briefing kann man sich wirklich schenken. Die Strecke ist so einfach und fast durchgängig Autobahn, dass man schon fast nicht mehr von nem MTB Rennen sprechen kann, aber das Flair der Veranstaltung macht das wett.
Das Höhenprofil reicht als Vorbereitung aus.
Technisch bietet die Strecke keine Überraschungen...viele fahren sogar Starrgabeln und superschmale Reifen.

Noch attraktiver wär das Rennen mit einem MTB-typischen Streckenverlauf, aber wie gesagt das Flair, die viele Zuschauer und solche Werte machen das Rennen sehenswert.

Christian


----------



## DirkCC (26. August 2013)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es ja bald so weit.

Ist die Anmeldung schon zu, da hier schon Plätze gesucht werden?

Und seid ihr gut durch die Vorbereitung gekommen? Ich bin zufrieden, obwohl ich im August mehr machen wollte. Magen-Darm-Virus kam heftig dazwischen, aber dann hab ich hoffentlich ab jetzt Ruhe.

Tue mir noch schwer mit Renneinteilung (zumindest was ich mir vornehmen soll). Viele sagen ja geht schon Vollgas los und bleibt auch so. Gilt das für das ganze Feld oder nur vorne?

Hab bisher noch nicht gefunden wo und wieviele Verpflegungen es gibt. Kann nur eine Flasche mitnehmen leider. Alternative Camelbak is auch ned so dolle. Weiß jemand was?

Auf jeden Fall steigt langsam die Vorfreude.

Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter und vielleicht sieht man sich ja ;-)

Grüße, Dirk


----------



## BLAM (27. August 2013)

Hallo Dirk,

Wetter wird perfekt. Bisher hat nur an einem Tag in drei Jahren das Wetter nicht mitgespielt... 

Schau mal hier:
http://www.sparkasse-trans-zollernalb.de/content.php?folder=602

Zu jeder Strecke gibt es Durchlaufzeiten. Hier stehen die sog. "Depots" mit km-Angabe. Soweit ich weiß, soll es allerdings noch ein paar Streckenänderungen geben (bedingt durch die vielen Unwetter gibt es ein paar Erdrutsche und viele ausgewaschene Wege..).

Trans Zollernalb gehts Tempomäßig schon gut zur Sache. Schau einfach dass Du eine Gruppe findest, die gut funktioniert. Da kannst Dich ab und an im Windschatten ausruhen


----------



## DirkCC (27. August 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Depotangaben, habe ich bisher erfolgreich übersehen. Sieht ja prinzipiell gut aus, aber manche Abschnitte sind für eine Flasche ziemlich lang. Na schau mer mal. Flaschen bekommen ja offenbar nur die ersten..... da wäre es noch spannend zu wissen, obs für die ersten 10 reicht oder die erste Hälfte.

Na dann hoff ich mal auf gute Gruppenbildungen und gute Beine und keine Pannen ;-)

Das mit dem Wetter find ich auch gut 

Gruß an alle TZAler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mibooo (8. September 2013)

Servus zusammen,

Bin dieses Jahr auch das erste mal dabe, nachdem ich schon zwei mal zugeschaut habei. Gespannt bin ich vor allem darauf, wie ich die drei Marathons hintereinander packe. 

Bin jetzt die erste und dritte Etappe vorab mal gefahren. Bis auf eine kleine Trailabfahrt wirklich net schwer und gut zu fahren. Ein bunter Mix von Asphalt über Schotterpisten bis Wiesenwege. Trotzdem finde ich sollte man es, wie einen Hobbybiker wie mich, nicht unterschätzen. 
Mit der Renneinteilung tu ich mir schwer, lass mich oft mitreißen. Aber ich denk da werden sich schon passende Gruppen finden.  

Hoffe auch das das Wetter mitspielt, drei Tage hintereinander im Pisswetter zu fahren muss nicht unbedingt sein...!


----------



## BLAM (8. September 2013)

Trailabfahrt?? Wo?


----------



## DirkCC (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

in zwei Wochen isses schon vorbei.

Langzeitwettervorhersage ist ja schon mal gut (auch wenn sie noch nicht zuverlässig ist ;-) ). Außerdem hats BLAM ja auch versprochen 

Wo und wie ist denn die tricky Stelle und ist sie fahrbar? Kann leider vorher nicht fahren.

Weiß auch noch nicht, wie ich die Einteilung machen werde. Bin dieses Jahr einen Marathon sehr schnell angegangen und musste es dann büßen. Aber da ich sowieso nicht ums Podium kämpfe, werde ich glaub die sichere Variante wählen. Denke aber auch, das viele vornehmen wird im Rennen wieder ganz anders sein  

Hoffe ja, dass die Homepage bald wieder geht 

Grüße


----------



## mibooo (8. September 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Trailabfahrt?? Wo?



Ja vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Bei der dritten Etappe geht's mal auf nem "Trampefpfad" in ein paar Serpentinen bergab. Das meinte ich. Für technisch nicht so begabte vielleicht in den Kurven nen Grund abzusteigen...


----------



## BLAM (8. September 2013)

mibooo schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Bei der dritten Etappe geht's mal auf nem "Trampefpfad" in ein paar Serpentinen bergab. Das meinte ich. Für technisch nicht so begabte vielleicht in den Kurven nen Grund abzusteigen...



Wird dieses Jahr nicht gefahren ... die endgültigen Strecken sind seit ein paar Tagen online..


----------



## mibooo (8. September 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Wird dieses Jahr nicht gefahren ... die endgültigen Strecken sind seit ein paar Tagen online..



Ahh Ok. Danke für die Info. Werd dann wenn's klappt noch den ein oder anderen Streckenanschnitt abfahren. Aber am Marathon Tag selbst Höhenprofil aufs Display und fertig. Beim über 200km kann ich mir eh nicht merken wann welche Steigung oder sonstwas kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLAM (17. September 2013)

DirkCC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in zwei Wochen isses schon vorbei.
> 
> ...



Zufrieden mit der aktuellen Wetterprognose? 18 Grad und von oben solls wohl trocken bleiben. Sieht nach optimalem Radlerwetter aus, allerdings wird der Boden ziemlich nass bleiben ..


----------



## DirkCC (17. September 2013)

Na hättest Dich schon ein wenig mehr anstrengen können  SPAß

Heute Wetterwarnung auf der Zollernalb wg. Dauerregen. Aber ich denke wir machen alle einfach das Beste draus. Wird wohl ein wenig matschig werden.

Aber hast recht, Wettervorhersage wird besser, also von oben her ok. Nach Staubrennen und über 30 Grad im Juli wird es wohl Kontrastprogramm.


----------



## BLAM (17. September 2013)

Zum Glück fährt man geschätzt auf 50% Asphalt, daher wird sich die Matsch-Panade hoffentlich in Grenzen halten


----------



## DirkCC (17. September 2013)

Echt doch so viel?


----------



## manuel e. (17. September 2013)

Hallo!!!
Japp das mit dem Wetter ist so eine Sache. Hoffen wir mal, das das was vorraus gesagt wird auch so bleibt. So lang es von oben trocken ist gehts ja.


Donnerstag früh geht es mit dem rolling home aus dem Harz auf dei Alb.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## BLAM (18. September 2013)

DirkCC schrieb:


> Echt doch so viel?



Gerade grob bei GPSies überschlagen. Auf der ersten Etappe etwa 15 km  Asphalt, also doch nur 25%


----------



## BLAM (22. September 2013)

Hab doch gesagt, dass das Wetter TOP wird


----------



## DirkCC (22. September 2013)

Hast Du super gemacht. Hätte ja fast nicht besser sein können!

Als erstes Etappenrennen eine schöne Erfahrung für mich.

Super organisiert alles, tolle Strecke in toller Gegend, gute Unterkunft... und sauschnelle Leute unterwegs.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (22. September 2013)

DirkCC schrieb:


> Hast Du super gemacht. Hätte ja fast nicht besser sein können!
> 
> Als erstes Etappenrennen eine schöne Erfahrung für mich.
> 
> Super organisiert alles, tolle Strecke in toller Gegend, gute Unterkunft... und sauschnelle Leute unterwegs.



Ja heute wars sehr flowig, im Gegensatz zu gestern


----------



## chantre72 (23. September 2013)

War echt ne super Veranstaltung. Perfekt ausgeschilderte Strecke, super Stimmung und faire Starter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. September 2013)

pics sind online...


----------



## Jan89x (26. August 2014)

Hallo, kennt jemand details zur Streckenänderung der 3. Etappe?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (26. August 2014)

Etappe 3: Burgen, Schlösser und 20 Prozent

Die werden zur dritten Etappe dieses Jahr erstmals in Straßberg an den Start gehen. Die Biker werden gewissermaßen auf eine Burgen- und Schlösser-Etappe geschickt, die einige der zahlreichen Attraktionen im Zollernalb-Kreis passiert. Es summieren sich bis zum Ziel in Hechingen 76,23 Kilometer und 2000 Höhenmeter.


----------



## Jan89x (28. August 2014)

danke für die info!! das wird ja was werden


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (28. August 2014)

Jan89x schrieb:


> danke für die info!! das wird ja was werden



Inwiefern? Letztes Jahr gabs nur Stau beim Korn, jetzt gibts halt Stau in Strassberg.


----------



## oflech (29. August 2014)

Da ich alleine anreise und keine Lust auf Matratzenlager habe, werde ich in Hechingen auf dem Campingplatz nächtigen. Von dort aus kann man fast zu jedem Etappenstartort per Bahn fahren. Bis auf die erste, das sind aber nur knapp 20km mit dem Rad. Da der erste Start erst um 14:00 Uhr ist dürfte das kein Problem sein. Macht das zufällig noch jemand so?


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. August 2014)

oflech schrieb:


> Da ich alleine anreise und keine Lust auf Matratzenlager habe, werde ich in Hechingen auf dem Campingplatz nächtigen. Von dort aus kann man fast zu jedem Etappenstartort per Bahn fahren. Bis auf die erste, das sind aber nur knapp 20km mit dem Rad. Da der erste Start erst um 14:00 Uhr ist dürfte das kein Problem sein. Macht das zufällig noch jemand so?


 
Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher wie ich das Problem löse...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. September 2014)

oflech schrieb:


> Da ich alleine anreise und keine Lust auf Matratzenlager habe, werde ich in Hechingen auf dem Campingplatz nächtigen. Von dort aus kann man fast zu jedem Etappenstartort per Bahn fahren. Bis auf die erste, das sind aber nur knapp 20km mit dem Rad. Da der erste Start erst um 14:00 Uhr ist dürfte das kein Problem sein. Macht das zufällig noch jemand so?



Ich rate Dir vom Zelten ab, es kann verdammt kalt sein bei uns auf der Alb um die Jahreszeit.
Wenn es ein Regenrennen gibt verfluchst Du das.

Sicher findest Du in Balingen oder Hechingen was bezahlbares mit Dach und Bett.


----------



## oflech (2. September 2014)

Keine Sorge, Dach und Bett habe ich dabei...
Streckenprofile und Verlauf wäre allerdings langsam mal angebracht. Auf der HP gibt's ja noch nichts Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiers (2. September 2014)

oflech schrieb:


> Streckenprofile und Verlauf wäre allerdings langsam mal angebracht. Auf der HP gibt's ja noch nichts Neues.


 Genau der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. September 2014)

Die Strecken sind wie all die Jahre zuvor auch, man startet halt in Straßberg und fährt kurz nach Ebingen und steigt dann beim Korn ein, statt aus der Stadtmitte Ebingen da runter zu fahren. Unterm Strich 2 km +- macht null Unterschied.


----------



## Stiers (2. September 2014)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Die Strecken sind wie all die Jahre zuvor auch, man startet halt in Straßberg und fährt kurz nach Ebingen und steigt dann beim Korn ein, statt aus der Stadtmitte Ebingen da runter zu fahren. Unterm Strich 2 km +- macht null Unterschied.


 Wenn man aber all die Jahre zuvor noch nie gefahren ist wird's etwas schwierig sich darunter was vorzustellen


----------



## oflech (2. September 2014)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=6F054EF5F28D10D4ED0636D062ED3BAF?fileId=aumuekodwvdvtosv
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=6F054EF5F28D10D4ED0636D062ED3BAF?fileId=eapresikmrskzxpl
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=6F054EF5F28D10D4ED0636D062ED3BAF?fileId=lvcbhbspyqzvldru
Sind von 2011 aber immerhin etwas...


----------



## Stiers (2. September 2014)

oflech schrieb:


> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=6F054EF5F28D10D4ED0636D062ED3BAF?fileId=aumuekodwvdvtosv
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=6F054EF5F28D10D4ED0636D062ED3BAF?fileId=eapresikmrskzxpl
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=6F054EF5F28D10D4ED0636D062ED3BAF?fileId=lvcbhbspyqzvldru
> Sind von 2011 aber immerhin etwas...


 Merci!


----------



## Jan89x (2. September 2014)

@-waldfee28: ich geb dir ja recht das der start nur maginal anders ist (Straßberg statt Ebingen) aber 500hm mehr müssen ja noch irgendwo kommen (2013:1450hm, 2014:2000hm). Also müssen noch mehr änderungen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2014)

Freundin und ich sind auch dabei. Dieses Jahr das erste mal.
Hoffe das Wetter ist besser wie beim Albstädter Marathon letztes mal.

Werde meine Freundin beim Rennen unterstützen und mit ihr fahren...als Mädchen für alles


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. September 2014)

Wen interessieren 500hm mehr am 3ten Tag - laut den nun veröffentlichten GPS Daten sind es am 2ten Tag 5349hm!
Da ist am Ende des Tracks wohl ein kleiner Fehler drin .

Die 3te Etappe ist durch den Start in Straßberg vielleicht 3km länger, aber an den Hm ändert sich dadurch nichts. Sind ca. 1300 bis 1400hm.


----------



## papalooser (11. September 2014)

Hab hier ein altes GPX der 3. Etappe des letzten Jahres gefunden, welches das Offizielle sein könnte:

Eventuell ist es dem Einen oder Anderen hilfreich die Unterschiede auszumachen.


----------



## oflech (11. September 2014)

Laut GPSies sind es 1463hm Aufstieg. Passt also soweit.
Ist nun eigentlich irgendjemand auf dem Campingplatz in Hechingen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. September 2014)

Hi.
Habe das Massenlager gebucht?
Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen? Was wäre da alles zu empfehlen mitzunehmen?
Gruss Thomas


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. September 2014)

Gibt es in Bad Imnau vernünftige Parkplätze für die 3 Tage?


----------



## Peter88 (16. September 2014)

Hallo,
Ja wenn du früh genug da bist findest du einen stellplatz auf dem parkplatz. Ansonsten ist noch reichlich platz auf einer wiese. Was auch kein problem ist wenn du nicht grade mit einen tollen  breitbereiften SUV anreist 

Das Massenlager bei der TZA ist recht übersichtlich. Insbesondere in der ersten Nacht.
Duschen, frühstück und eine dicke gymnastikmatte bekommst du gestellt. Den rest musst du mitbringen. Denk an ein schloss für dein bike!

Bis die Tage
Gruß
Peter


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. September 2014)

War ja das letzte WE in der Zollernalb unterwegs.
Schön war es, obwohl ich jeden Tag voller Schlamm war.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Gerne wieder.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (24. September 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> War ja das letzte WE in der Zollernalb unterwegs.
> Schön war es, obwohl ich jeden Tag voller Schlamm war.
> Kann ich nur empfehlen. Gerne wieder.



Ab 2015 gibt es wohl komplett neue Streckenführung hört man so...


----------



## oflech (24. September 2014)

Bedingt durch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit gab's auch die ein oder andere fahrtechnische Herausforderung!
Mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (29. September 2014)

es wird änderungen geben so wie ich gehört habe...hatte ein gutes gespräch mit dem orga...

hoffe darauf, das gewisse inputs beim gespräch umgesetzt werden. dann wird es eine gute sache werden nä jahr...


----------



## SuperSamuel (30. September 2014)

Bis auf Kleinigkeiten passt die Orga ganz gut.


----------



## Peter88 (6. Oktober 2014)

Was habt ihr rausgehört ? Änderung der Etappenzahl oder der Etappenlänge?

Fand es dieses Jahr ganz gut. Nur die Strecke am Freitag hätte selektiver sein dürfen..


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Oktober 2014)

Nein. Habe nichts rausgehört.
Aber fand die Strecken gar nicht mal so schlecht, dürften für meinen Geschmack am Fr und So mehr Höhenmeter sein. Samstag war super.

Bin nächste Woche wieder am Start, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Peter88 (7. Oktober 2014)

Das du dich auch immer gleich angesprochen fühlst.


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Oktober 2014)

dann sag ich halt nix mehr...


----------

